# mastery of life



## thessaloniki

Hello everybody,
Does anyone know how I could translate in greek the term "mastery of life"? 
Sorry that it is out of context, but I believe that the context I found it in, would be rather misleading.
Thanks


----------



## cougr

Perhaps, _κυριαρχία της ζωής_.


----------



## thessaloniki

Thank you cougr!


----------



## Tassos

Thessaloniki a little context can't hurt, though 
For example is _life_ the object or the subject of the sentence? Is it
1) The life that is the master, that masters everything 
or
2) Someone that masters his life, someone that has mastery over his life

What cougr said may fit in (1) (although the literal translation is _the prevalence of life_, _the dominance of life_)

As for (2) I might go with
ο έλεγχος της ζωής
η βαθιά/ενδελεχής γνώση της ζωής
η κυριαρχία *επί* της ζωής


----------



## cougr

Tassos said:


> η κυριαρχία *επί* της ζωής



That's what I had meant Tassos, but I think I got misled by having read one too many articles which use the expression as I had suggested incorrectly to mean "one's mastery over life"


----------



## thessaloniki

Thank you, both
"έλεγχος της ζωής" is the phrase I think fits best.
By the way, is this a common phrase? I don't think I've heard it before.


----------



## Tassos

I would say it's a typical phrase that sounds natural, not artificial or archaic or too formal. I can imagine it being used in something like:
Πρέπει να αποκτήσεις τον έλεγχο της ζωής σου
Now in the same vain but more colloquial and more common is
Πρέπει να πάρεις τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου


----------

